# In-wall speakers at drywall joint?



## bersh (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm getting ready to finish up hanging the drywall, and the way it is looking I'm going to have my in-wall speakers located such that they will overlap the horizontal drywall joint. Do I need to do anything special, possibly put some sort of backer plate or reinforcement at these joints where the speakers are going, or just leave it and mud/tape like normal?

Thanks.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Anytime you can sturdy up your wall I suggest it. I saw one setup where the guy had made his entire front wall of MDF, then sheetrocked over that. An easy suggestions are to brace between the studs to make the wall more sturdy. As far as the joint causing problems, you should be fine. I would cut my speaker opening before I painted as it might destroy some paint cutting through the tape, or just make sure you score it good first. 
Matteo


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Would it not be better to build a frame (attached to the studs) around the enclosure? 

Even if it's just a 2x4 or 2x2 running on top and bottom it would firm up the drywall and provide something for the in wall speaker to be screwed into.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

flank the area with a couple drywall clips. That should solve the issue, especially if your studs are 18" oc


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard of guys sealing an area around where the in-wall speaker mounts to create somewhat of an enclosure. One could build a box and mount it in the wall and then sheetrock over it. That would give it strength at the joint.... just a thought. :scratch:

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bersh said:


> I'm getting ready to finish up hanging the drywall, and the way it is looking I'm going to have my in-wall speakers located such that they will overlap the horizontal drywall joint. Do I need to do anything special, possibly put some sort of backer plate or reinforcement at these joints where the speakers are going, or just leave it and mud/tape like normal?
> 
> Thanks.


When i did my inwalls i didn't have your situation but i wanted rigidity so i took a 2x4 and rippied 1/4'' strips and glued them to the inside paremeter of the hole. Also, since my wall was done and i couldn't add 2x4's to build an enclosure for them i sealed around the inside of the wall with caulk around all edges that met with the studs and drywall and just for fun i had some dynamat leftover from a car audio install and put that on the drywall too then filled the lower half with expanding foam to close off the bottom creating somewhat of an enclosure after that i sprayed the inside with pubberized undercoating. The speakers sound great and the wall is solid. Just some ideas for ya hope they help. :sn:


----------

